# Problems with Sevde OTRCAI



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

Just installed it the Sevde intake on my 06 GTO no problems up until now, put it on a few days ago and have drove it a few times, took it out today and it started flashing a Performace code, and no the MAF is not facing the wrong way.. has anyone has this issue or have and ideas??? thanks...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the code?


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

waiting to hear back but it was flashing safety performace on the dash and check engine light came on


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Run it over to an auto parts store, most will scan the codes for free.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

well that's the thing, I dnt know if its a coincidence that it may have just happnd but when it flashed that code I killed the engine, cars only got 36000 miles on it, its not my daily driver, but the car will not start nor the engine turn over.... so I really cnt take the car anywhere =/


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

and I guess when I mean code it flashed "safety Performace" on the dash


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

An intake can not cause that problem. If you get the codes checked (AutoZone or Advance) you'll find a MAF code. I'll bet you have the the Caspers IAT harness. Take the plugs apart, check the pins and reconnect.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

ya that's what im tryin to figure out what it is, I know its just a coincidence but car wont turn over or start cnt take it to autozone =/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Every time I've run into that it was in the MAF connections


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A MAF connecter won't cause a no crank condition.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

well got it figured out, a relay burned out and had a short in elect. wiring to the MAF, got it fixed. Went to get the car re tuned and dynode... from 433rwhp with my K&N before, im pushing 428rwhp now with the Sevde OTRCAI.......:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Was it the same dyno machine?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have something going on, dyno, tune, if the dyno is SAE corrected or something. Other than the tune being off I wouldn't worry about it. Take it to the track and you should have a mile or two faster traps.


----------

